# Trout rods



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

-Axiom- said:


> Nobody said that they are necessary.
> 
> The same thing can be accomplished with inexpensive tools as with expensive tools.
> 
> The expensive tools tend to last longer and perform better though.


I would agree wholeheartedly if we were talking about fly rods. Spinning rods don't need to cost much. I use Ugly Stick Lite for trout. $40 with lifetime warranty. Virtually unbreakable and perform great.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Would depend on the use of the spinning. Throwing hardware, who cares besides stiffness. When not throwing hardware, and one needs to detect the lightest of bites, the more expensive shines over the ugly stick.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

mbirdsley said:


> I'm not saying Berkeley doesn't make good rods. My favorite small mouth bass rig is a berkley tactix wacky rig version with a quantum accurist. I've had and used a lot 20-50 dollar rods. Working a lot of Overtime in the last 2 years I want a nice rig. Plus made in America.


Nothing wrong with buying your self a nice rod or two. Spending a couple hundred bucks on a rod ain't squat compared to splurging on a new pick-up, or a Harley, or a fancy new girlfriend.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ranger Ray said:


> Would depend on the use of the spinning. Throwing hardware, who cares besides stiffness. When not throwing hardware, and one needs to detect the lightest of bites, the more expensive shines over the ugly stick.


You are absolutely correct, Ray. My statements are based on the fact that I am a hardware tosser when using spinning gear. I never use live bait. So it would seem that I was quite biased in my sentiments. I apologize to those who may have been offended by my comments.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

wyandot said:


> Nothing wrong with buying your self a nice rod or two. Spending a couple hundred bucks on a rod ain't squat compared to splurging on a new pick-up, or a Harley, or a fancy new girlfriend.


Come on Jay if we don't buy fancy rods we can drink all night at the bar!! Lol! 

I love high end rods for sensitivity to the power they have with today's technology. To compare old or cheap rods to high end stuff is just plain silly... 

And who cares what I spend my money on? It is my money... P.s. my ego never got bigger either...


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Come on Jay if we don't buy fancy rods we can drink all night at the bar!! Lol!
> 
> I love high end rods for sensitivity to the power they have with today's technology. To compare old or cheap rods to high end stuff is just plain silly...
> 
> And who cares what I spend my money on? It is my money... P.s. my ego never got bigger either...


You buy high end rods and reels, and still drink at the bar all night. 

D


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I am wanting the premier st.croix light power 6'6-7ft fast-medium action1 pc rod .I think those are made in USA. But, nobody has one to handle. Hicks in Clio can order it. I have found the ultra lights and medium light rods but, no light rods. Does anybody know where I could find one?


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

-Axiom- said:


> If you want made in America St.Croixs you need to look at Avids & higher.
> 
> They don't make a 7' - 7 1/2' light power fast/extra fast action in an Avid.
> 
> ...


I have found a lot of these. Will it handle a 16 inch brown or the accidental bass/northern catch that I will encounter in some streams.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

mbirdsley said:


> I'm not saying Berkeley doesn't make good rods. My favorite small mouth bass rig is a berkley tactix wacky rig version with a quantum accurist. I've had and used a lot 20-50 dollar rods. Working a lot of Overtime in the last 2 years I want a nice rig. Plus made in America.


I don't begrudge that, Myself I am just a rod abuser I seem to break cheap ones as fast as expensive rods. Or I need another reason to go to the tackle store, and always come out with more than just a rod. And another pretty lure I just got to have.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

flyrodder46 said:


> You buy high end rods and reels, and still drink at the bar all night.
> 
> D


LOL!!


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> I have found a lot of these. Will it handle a 16 inch brown or the accidental bass/northern catch that I will encounter in some streams.


 A light action rod will handle most stream trout you're likely to encounter in Michigan with no problem, they are good for smallies also.

There doesn't seem to be a very good selection of light action rods on the rack anywhere.

One of my all time favorites was a custom tied Lamiglas 4 weight blank 7 1/2' tied up for spinning, The Manistee river ate that one with a Sustain on it.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

-Axiom- said:


> A light action rod will handle most stream trout you're likely to encounter in Michigan with no problem, they are good for smallies also.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a very good selection of light action rods on the rack anywhere.
> 
> One of my all time favorites was a custom tied Lamiglas 4 weight blank 7 1/2' tied up for spinning, The Manistee river ate that one with a Sustain on it.


I think I am going to get the ultra light than. Maybe in the future I will make my own light action rod. I picked up one of premier ultra light rods at cabelas last week and thought wow this is one of the best rods I've ever picked up.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

mbirdsley said:


> I think I am going to get the ultra light than. Maybe in the future I will make my own light action rod. I picked up one of premier ultra light rods at cabelas last week and thought wow this is one of the best rods I've ever picked up.


What kind of streams do you like to fish? I only ask because that was the primary thought I had when I picked up my trout rod. I tend to fish remote, hard to access streams that are full of wood with very thick brush along the banks. it is hard enough to walk through, let alone trying to snake a 7' rod in front of me without constantly tangling the tip in the brush. About ten years ago I picked up a St. Croix Premier 6' 2-piece in ML. Love this rod! I can break it in half to easily access the stream, and it has enough backbone to turn a 20" brown from the logjams if need be spooled with a quality 6 lb. mono.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

mbirdsley said:


> I have found a lot of these. Will it handle a 16 inch brown or the accidental bass/northern catch that I will encounter in some streams.


Absolutely. I use a 5ft 1 piece st croix and I have caught some 20+ inch browns and a couple of steelhead with it.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

jatc said:


> What kind of streams do you like to fish? I only ask because that was the primary thought I had when I picked up my trout rod. I tend to fish remote, hard to access streams that are full of wood with very thick brush along the banks. it is hard enough to walk through, let alone trying to snake a 7' rod in front of me without constantly tangling the tip in the brush. About ten years ago I picked up a St. Croix Premier 6' 2-piece in ML. Love this rod! I can break it in half to easily access the stream, and it has enough backbone to turn a 20" brown from the logjams if need be spooled with a quality 6 lb. mono.


Never fished for trout in small streams before. There is a unmentionable about 35 miles west of my house but, east of the one most people probably think of which is bigger at the lower end and smaller at the beginning. I am in Frankfort a lot because of family so tribs of the Betsie and plate. My dads side grandpa has a place between west branch and rose city so mainly tribe of the rifle.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I don't know if I have ever landed a trout while trout fishing on a rod that I payed more than $50 for. The Shakespeare Microlites have done well for me tossing spinners and hardware. $17 bucks a pop. Now, the one or two times a year I baitfish I like a 8 ft ultra light with a fast action. Can both bobber fish and bottom bounce.


----------



## reelbusy2 (Jan 15, 2005)

You buy a cheap rod, you get a cheap rod. That all I have to say.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> The Shakespeare Microlites have done well for me tossing spinners and hardware. $17 bucks a pop.




I took my Nephew out trout fishing last spring and he ended up landing a 32" Steelhead on the 4 1/2 footer rated for 2-6# line. He was fishing with 8# mono and a spinner. True story. I bought the rod from a Rep. for $12.50 on eBay brand new. I highly recommend them.

To add a bit of perspective, the same or similar rod from Kencor sells on eBay for well north of $200 bucks at auction... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kencor-Tenl...520690?hash=item28313925f2:g:eLYAAOSwrddY8BQl

They both will work great but you can save your money for tackle and lures and buy the Shakespeare Microlite.

Having said that, I own 9 Sabres, 4 St. Croixs, 5 Kencors and a few custom spinning rods. I won't get into listing all of the Fly rods I own. But they all do a job.

It's not the rod. It's the angler. IMO.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

At the suggestion jatc I think I am going to jays in the morning they have in stock a light action 7ft trout series rod and 6'6 premier ultra lights.


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

Check out the Michigan Tackle Grab Bag north of Davison on M-15. My wife gave me a St Croix 7' medium power fast action 1 piece Triumph series she purchased from Field n Stream for 95.00. I got the same rod at the Grab Bag but the 2 piece version for $80.00 last year around Fathers day. Took the other 1 back to Field n Stream.


----------

